# Looking for secure cycle parking in West Norwood SE27



## bikefan (11 Jan 2009)

Hi, I have bought a new bike that would allow me to cycle to and from work on on daily basis (my previous one just died as I was cycling to the office). Unfortunately, I am currently chaining the bike to a drain pipe outside home and I don't think that this is secure enough, as showed by recent cuts on the lock. I would like to find a secure storage place near SE27. Of course, I am prepared to pay a reasonable fee in exchange. Would the persons interested contact me on 07858 750975 (Jerome). Thank you!


----------



## bikefan (11 Jan 2009)

*Thank you for the suggestions, but...*

Hi Lee, thank you for your quick answer. My lock is very good already, it is just that I am afraid that no lock can really prevent your bike from being vandalised or taken away from you, eventually. And I would like to avoid having to put the bike inside my flat, a tiny one bedroom place with no balcony.


----------



## bikefan (11 Jan 2009)

You are probably right Lee. Thanks for your advice and have wonderful rides!


----------

